# In Search of Bareboat Wisdom



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife and I are doing our first bareboat charter during the last week of June. We're moderately experienced sailors, but novice bareboaters. I'm hoping that you can offer some advice - things to do and mistakes to avoid. For those interested, we're planning to cruise the North Channel of Lake Huron. Please forgive me if this is covered in another post, I tried some searches, but came up empty.

Thanks!


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

Go with the expectation that somebody else's boat is just like most of ours': There is always something that is broken or on the verge of breaking. If you go with the expectation that for the money you are spending, the boat should be perfect, you will diminish your enjoyment of the trip.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

jwing said:


> Go with the expectation that somebody else's boat is just like most of ours': There is always something that is broken or on the verge of breaking. If you go with the expectation that for the money you are spending, the boat should be perfect, you will diminish your enjoyment of the trip.


Hah! Yes, it seems like something is always broken on a charter boat.

I never trust the autopilot. I'll test it under motor, and if it can hold a course while motoring for a significant period of time I *may* give it a try with the sails up.

Ovens seem to be frequently inoperable, including on my last charter. We figured out how to make biscuits on the stove top. Had one where the refrigerator didn't work, so it was essentially an icebox.

I'd bring a handheld VHF, because sometimes even the radios are spotty.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Check out everything, almost like you are buying the boat. A good check might take an hour. Check all engine fluids. Check electrical systems. On both the charters I have done in the past year, I paid extra to do early boarding on the boat the night before, to avoid a hotel stay. This proved to be helpful because we had the evening before, and about an hour in the morning, during which I was able to get very familiar with the boat. 
One had a completely dry bilge, the other had constant standing water, but it didn't increase through the night, which was comforting. One boat had a fridge, the other an ice box that drained into the bilge. 

Both boats did not have working anchor lights. One charter operator gave us a portable battery operated light to hang from the flag lanyard so we didn't have to delay our departure while they repaired it. The other had a light on the mast that came on when I flipped the switch that was labeled "Steaming Light" but it appeared to be a 360 degree light (mislabeled?). Nothing came on when I flipped thw switch labeled "Anchor Light". 

One boat had one non-working 12 volt outlet so I had no way to charge my emergency back-up handheld VHF radio. In the future I will bring a cigarette lighter plug with alligator clips attached to charge anything in an emergency. 

Taste the water in the "fresh" water tank to see if you will want to drink it or if you want to add jugs of drinking water to your grocery list. Confirm that the water, fuel and holding tanks have been filled/serviced. Be sure that the shore power has been hooked up for a while and properly so that you have fully charged batteries before you leave. (Be sure that the battery switch is set to "All" so that both you starter battery and house batteries are charged.

Check to see that you get to take the shore power cord, mooring lines and water house with the boat, if you will be visiting at any marinas.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

On our last charter the company rep said that one customer complained that their food froze in the freezer. 

Expect the unexpected.

+1 on the advice to check out everything. If something is broken or amiss before you leave, point it out to the company, otherwise your credit card may be charged for it.


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

midwesterner said:


> Check out everything, almost like you are buying the boat. A good check might take an hour. Check all engine fluids. Check electrical systems. On both the charters I have done in the past year, I paid extra to do *early boarding on the boat the night before, to avoid a hotel stay. This proved to be helpful because we had the evening before, and about an hour in the morning, during which I was able to get very familiar with the boat. *
> 
> ...


This also allows for time to get any show stopping issues resolved before they delay your departure plans too badly.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

There's good advice above. I've never bareboated myself but have managed a small charter fleet. The piece of advice I'd add is to take it easy on the itinerary. So many customers seemed to want to visit as many and/or as distant destinations as possible in their 3/4/7 day charters. Then if the wind was light or from the wrong direction, or they wanted to stay put on a stormy day, they'd end up having to spend the whole trip motoring from one place to the next. Leave time in your schedule to sail, even if that means drifting around for half a day at two and a half knots and not covering much distance. There's a reason you're chartering a SAILboat, right?


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Check the propane.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

My general rule is to stick with newer boats. Our first Caribbean charter was a 2 yr old boat that looked like it was 10 yrs old, with blown out sails. It couldn't go to weather to save itself. I didn't believe it was only 2 yrs old until I verified the Hull ID number!

We had a 5 yr old Moorings boat (end of Moorings service life before going to second tier, like Footloose) and it was tired. We had another major charter brand boat with refrigeration and radio issues that had us lose a day waiting for repairs.

That said, we eventually hooked up with a more reputable operation in St. Thomas and had no problems--cosmetic or otherwise-- with a 7 yr old yacht. That was the 8th time we had chartered with them and we knew we could count on a higher standard.

So, do your homework and check for reviews. Ask the charterer about the specific boat you will get, regarding age and condition. Then try to do an overnight on the boat before your charter and look everything over. Do a THOROUGH checkout and don't be rushed.

Another thought: we always buy our own cruising guide and chart(s) for the cruising grounds and plan ahead. We bring the guide and chart(s) and even bring our own handheld chart plotter with charting for the cruising grounds. That way we can minimize surprises.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

You will wear fewer clothes than you might think. Bring as much quick dry stuff as you can.


----------



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Everyone for the helpful comments. You folks rock!


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> You will wear fewer clothes than you might think. Bring as much quick dry stuff as you can.


What is it with sailors once they are out of sight of land?


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounds like you need to bring a check list incorporating all the suggestions.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> You will wear fewer clothes than you might think. Bring as much quick dry stuff as you can.


Sound advice. My most recent charter and first in BVI I brought a bunch of cotton T-shirts, a Columbia nylon/polyester "performance" shirt, and one linen, button-up, short sleeve shirt I bought in Fiji. I wore the linen shirt nearly the whole time, hand washing it in the sink when it got funky. It was cool, comfy, and dried fast when it got wet. Next time I'll bring two linen and probably no other shirts.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

twoshoes said:


> Sound advice. My most recent charter and first in BVI I brought a bunch of cotton T-shirts, a Columbia nylon/polyester "performance" shirt, and one linen, button-up, short sleeve shirt I bought in Fiji. I wore the linen shirt nearly the whole time, hand washing it in the sink when it got funky. It was cool, comfy, and dried fast when it got wet. Next time I'll bring two linen and probably no other shirts.


I know this is not politically correct, but logic may not apply when it comes to the distaff side. Unless you've done this a number of times, it may be difficult to get the females in the party to let go and chill out with the wardrobe.

It took quite a few years to get down to one duffel per person on our charters. Trying to force the issue may be counterproductive, so just go with the flow and let things evolve with your next charters.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We pack a truly ample amount of clothing and stuff (camera, book, phones, flip flops), for a week, in a carry on size duffle and backpack. This is for warm weather. Maybe not quite as aggressive as twoshoes, but I often find wearing the same shirt to sail two days in a row. We shower before going to dinner, so that shirt is usually good for a second round too. As for quick dry, I also have boxers made with the fabric and have washed a couple pair aboard, but that's the one item I bring the right supply. Those I prefer to change daily. :wink:


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

fallard said:


> I know this is not politically correct, but logic may not apply when it comes to the distaff side. Unless you've done this a number of times, it may be difficult to get the females in the party to let go and chill out with the wardrobe.
> 
> It took quite a few years to get down to one duffel per person on our charters. Trying to force the issue may be counterproductive, so just go with the flow and let things evolve with your next charters.


Or invite different women.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

jwing said:


> Or invite different women.


My wife wouldn't approve. Besides, chances are you would have to go through another training program.


----------



## Northeric (May 1, 2014)

Late June the mosquitos are peaking, make sure the boat closes up tight and screens are sound. Go in at dusk, they get bad for an hour and then if you desire you can go back out later when they quiet down. Also keep in mind that theysneak into the boat throughout the day only to spring into action at dusk. I'll burn a piece of mosquito coil after supper and close up the boat and go for a dinghy ride. And buy a couple of electric tennis rackets. I always bring one to bed. Enjoy!


----------



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks again to all who have offered wisdom. Someone suggested making a list, so here goes:

*The Boat*

Don't expect it to be perfect. I know my boat isn't.
Check out everything on the boat thoroughly. Board the night before if you can so that you have a chance to get something fixed without losing cruising time. Be sure to let the charter company know of any problems you find so they don't think that you caused them.
Someone suggested tasting the water to see if it's ok. I never drink water from onboard tanks (who knows what's been in them?), but maybe I should get over that phobia?
Insure that all tanks are full or empty as appropriate. This includes the cooking gas.
Make sure the batteries are fully charged.
Get the water hose, shore power and mooring lines if you can if you plan to stop at any marinas.
Choose a newer boat if you can on the theory that newer boats will have fewer problems.

*Gear*

Handheld VHF
Cruising Guide
Charts
Maybe a nav app on a tablet
Cigarette lighter plug attached to alligator clips for emergency charging

*Planning*

Don't plan to do too much. Leave time for bad weather or low wind or extended stays in places you like.
Pack light, but make sure you have plenty of underwear!
Prefer quick dry clothing.

*The North Channel*

Expect mosquitoes in late June, so be sure that you can keep them on the outside of the boat at dusk. Add electric tennis rackets to the gear list.

Additions / subtractions / clarifications always welcome.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## vodka007 (Feb 12, 2017)

I never trust the autopilot. I'll test it under motor, and if it can hold a course while motoring for a significant period of time I *may* give it a try with the sails up.

On our last charter the company rep said that one customer complained that their food froze in the freezer.


----------



## vodka007 (Feb 12, 2017)

I never trust the autopilot. I'll test it under motor, and if it can hold a course while motoring for a significant period of time I *may* give it a try with the sails up.


----------



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi All,

So our charter was last week, and I thought I would check-in to say thanks for the pointers and to give the North Channel my official THUMBS-UP. The folks at Canadian Yacht Charters were helpful. The boat was in great condition, and we loved cruising the area. The weather wasn't awesome - a bit cool and rainy, but that was the main negative for the week. 

We had one minor problem: the holding tank was not empty, and we had to return on the second day for a pump-out. Which brings me to a question for the group: how do you tell if a holding tank is empty when you can't see the tank and there isn't a gauge? I checked the water (add water till its full) and the propane and the fuel (both have gauges). I asked about the holding tank, but didn't know what else to do.

The Bareboat Wisdom list you all helped me develop was spot on. I don't think there is anything that I would add to what I posted earlier. I would change "maybe a nav app" to "bring a nav app". The B&G chart plotter and autopilot worked great, but it was really nice to have another view (Navionics in my case) on my phone when we were traversing some narrow channels. 

I also wish that I had brought a little more warm clothing. We generally packed assuming that we would have normal weather for the time of year, and it was a bit cooler. It wasn't a show stopper, but I did wear the same fleece for almost a week. So maybe I would add something about planning for a range of temperatures to the list while maintaining the pack light mantra.

Last - I'd like to give a special thanks to Northeric who's warning about the mosquitoes and flies motivated us to check the screens, bring repellent, and bring one of those handy electric tennis rackets. I can't quite describe the satisfaction that we got from the popping noise that a mosquito makes when you hit one with the racket. Let's just say it was sweet vengeance and it was very satisfying. 

Enjoy the day.


----------

